# Застудил шею



## 6ec_I7aJIeBa (7 Апр 2007)

Если вам не составит труда, скажите что со мной!
Вот накануне - сегодня неособо сильно застудил шею, потом втер туда мазь ДОктор МОМ. А сейчас усталость что-то в шеи одолевает..это побочный эффект или что? Плз простите, если вопрос абсурдный..


----------



## Helen (7 Апр 2007)

*Проконсультируйте*

Скорее всего - это отсутствие эффекта и продолжение симптомов заболевания (возможно миозита). Если речь идет о нескольких днях, и других симптомов, кроме "усталости шеи", нет, то следует дать разгрузку, возможно, изменить изголовье, сделать его более удоюным (ортопедическая подушка), воспользоваться любым противовоспалительным кремом и симптомы должны пройти.


----------

